# CoD4 online problems



## deano1984 (Dec 15, 2007)

hi. i hav been playin CoD4 online for a while now and had no problems. recently though, the first problem i had was that when i click join game and refresh the servers list after about 10 seconds it freezes and i cant even do Ctrl alt delete to get out of the system. i hav to counter the problem by clicking refresh list, then comin back a page into the main menu, then goin back into the join game part and loading one of the servers that is up there. if u cud help wiv this that wud b great. the second problem i hav at the moment is that when i do manage to get into a room as soon as i kill sum1 i get booted by punkbuster as it says PB Init failed of something like that. ive tried installing hte newest updates of PB and it says i hav the most up to date 1. i hav also deleted PB completely and reinstalled it but that hasnt worked either. please help.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

well with the pb error id say reinstall the game,and freshly patch it.be sure to kill off as many running processes as possible for installing games.


----------

